# does a cat....



## reneewendland (May 24, 2004)

get pregnant ANY/EVERY time they have sex? cause my un-spayed female cat got outside for the first time and was gone for 2 days, thank GOD she came home safe, but I'm almost certain she had sex for the first time, plus a few more, she smelled like cat pee/spray had a few claw marks on her back/tail area and the smell, I know that smell from when I use to have unneutured boy cats, well she has never ahd sex before, shes about a year and a half and constantly gone in heat since she was about 8 or so months old. So question is, ..

Do you think (I'm pretty sure) that she had sex while she was outside? and do they always get pregnant? I am assuming yes though because I've been through this before, but It's been so long, what is the first thing I'd notice and how long, to know if shes pregnant?

Oh and can they get 'in the mood' even when they just went through heat?, like a week ago..

sorry, I make things complicated when asking a question, thanks.


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

My female cat did the same thing about 4 months ago, and... this is the result!! **click** :wink: 

The only difference is, she was gone only for 2 hours, not 2 days! But that was enough... She smelled the same way you describe. 
Yes, I think your cat HAD sex.
If she is pregnant or not... it is impossible to say now I think. But if 2 hours were enough, what about 2 days... :wink: 
**here** is a very interesting link Jeanie gave me when my cat was pregnant.

Do you want the kittens?
It has been an "accident" in my case, but I can tell you, this has been one of the most wonderful experiences in my life...
Of course you must be sure you can take care of them.

_(Please forgive my "english")_


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Female cats will only mate when they are in season, so if she mated she is/was in season. This means that she is almost definatly prengant. She should be kept in from now on until the kittens are born, and after as females come into season right after birth is finished. 
If she has kittens once they are fully weaned you should really really get her spayed. Not to mention the emount of cats without a home already there is the health risks too.

You could still get her spayed now, the kittens would be aborted, so long as you get it done RIGHT NOW. Its up to you really the options are there for you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't think there's any doubt about it. I believe she's pregnant. If, by some remote chance she's not, she will come in heat within a week or 10 days. After the kittens are born and weaned, please have her spayed. You wouldn't believe the horrors that happen to kittens given away "free to a good home," (five hated words to me). If they are given to shelters, they are often put down within days. There are thousands of cats and kittens waiting for homes now. 

I too find raising kittens to be an absolute joy, but unless you have purebred animals, allowing breeding is not the right thing to do. Sad, but true.

We will be happy to help you if you decide to raise the kittens, and have questions. If you do raise them, be very careful who gets the kittens, and make sure they pay for vet costs, etc., and explain the importance of spaying and neutering. Good luck.


----------



## reneewendland (May 24, 2004)

AnnaR6 said:


> My female cat did the same thing about 4 months ago, and... this is the result!! **click** :wink:
> 
> The only difference is, she was gone only for 2 hours, not 2 days! But that was enough... She smelled the same way you describe.
> Yes, I think your cat HAD sex.
> ...


oh I want the kittens, I mean it wasen't planned but I will def raise them right and find them GOOD homes, and keep a baby for myself, thanks for the link and advice ;] and yeah 2 days, what am I thinking shes been wanting it for like almost a year, of course she got some lol.


----------



## reneewendland (May 24, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> I don't think there's any doubt about it. I believe she's pregnant. If, by some remote chance she's not, she will come in heat within a week or 10 days. After the kittens are born and weaned, please have her spayed. You wouldn't believe the horrors that happen to kittens given away "free to a good home," (five hated words to me). If they are given to shelters, they are often put down within days. There are thousands of cats and kittens waiting for homes now.
> 
> I too find raising kittens to be an absolute joy, but unless you have purebred animals, breeding is not the right thing to do. Sad, but true.
> 
> We will be happy to help you if you decide to raise the kittens, and have questions. If you do raise them, be very careful who gets the kittens, and make sure they pay for vet costs, etc., and explain the importance of spaying and neutering. Good luck.


oh yes, I know the good and bad, I WILL be taking care of her and the kittens and do it right, I've had cats with litters and I know the precautions I just have not expierienced it since I was like 13-14 now I'm 19, so it's been awhile, and I will NOT give them to a shelter, I will give one to my brother cause he wants a cat, and I will find people I know to give them too, I have friends who want a kitten to, so I don't think that will be a problem, thank you! ;]


----------



## reneewendland (May 24, 2004)

Zalensia said:


> Female cats will only mate when they are in season, so if she mated she is/was in season. This means that she is almost definatly prengant. She should be kept in from now on until the kittens are born, and after as females come into season right after birth is finished.
> If she has kittens once they are fully weaned you should really really get her spayed. Not to mention the emount of cats without a home already there is the health risks too.
> 
> You could still get her spayed now, the kittens would be aborted, so long as you get it done RIGHT NOW. Its up to you really the options are there for you.


No, I don't belive in abortion, I KNOW it's wrong to bring animals into a world with no love, but trust me I would never let them go to bad homes/shelter, I have family and friends who want a cat and I know they'd take care of them so I'm not worried about that, and yes I know, I have been meaning to have her spayed, but seeing as shes an inside cat and never goes out, I didn't think this would happen, but since it has I am going to take full care and responsibility, but thanks


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

reneewendland said:


> I will def raise them right and find them GOOD homes, and keep a baby for myself


I am so glad to read this!  You will be a wonderful "grandmother".

Since I visit this forum, I understand the problem of homeless cats must be very bad in America.
It is not here, it is absolutely NORMAL, (I would say it is a "duty" for swiss people) to get cats spayed, everybody does it, it is very rate to see homeless cats around. 
I thank God for this, because I would take them all home :? 

I got mommy spayed one week ago, as soon as I was sure the babies could eat alone. And as soon as I noticed she was getting in heat again!!! No more babies please! :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Unfortunately, some people do not appreciate the value of living animals unless they have paid a lot of money for them. Many, if not most, of the grown cats in the shelters are there because it became inconvenient for the owner to keep a cat, or that person got tired of the responsibility, or wanted to move into a house or apartment where pets were not allowed. Perhaps they just aren't small and cute any more. This happens even with registered animals. For this reason breeders often put a clause in their contracts that the new owner will give them the option to buy the kitten back if he can no longer keep it.

Grown cats are usually the last ones chosen at the shelter, and often put down. Yet, I'm sure the owners were considered to be resposible pet owners. 

As an animal lover, you are probably like me and most of our members. You would rather eat dry bread and water before you neglected your pet's needs. I don't believe in abortion either, and I understand your excitement at the prospect of raising kittens. But it's important to make sure everyone who reads this knows what might happen to their kittens, and how important it is to spay or neuter their pets.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Unfortunately, some people do not appreciate the value of living animals unless they have paid a lot of money for them


And it cuts even deeper than that, Jeanie. I had been shopping for a Persian kitten, when Angel found me. I had ~almost~ scared myself out of the Persian market. Persians do not come as the prize in a box of caramel corn and peanuts, you know?

Here was this gorgeous, silver Persian kitten that didn't come cheap. She was spayed and four paw de-clawed (yeah, yeah I know, but it happened before I got her). Somebody had spent a fair chunk of change on her, yet she still ended up being dumped into a shelter.

So I think it takes a lot more than just a high price tag to ensure a good home for a kitty. Some people really do have more money than sense... :evil:

Sorry to hijack the thread, but I felt the need to vent a wee bit. On the other hand, had Angel's original owners decided to keep her, I would not have had the opportunity to love this little furkid the way I do.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't understand how people can just give away a cat, as if it were just a thing! I know that Angel has a forever home now, a home where she'll be loved and get the best of care. When you think of it, on this occasion she was lucky. Her old owners didn't think of her as a member of the family. I''m not comparing human life, such as a baby, to a cat, but we love them sincerely and could never part with them deliberately. 

(Of course, there are some relatives, especially inlaws, that we wouldn't mind giving away! :wink


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> (Of course, there are some relatives, especially inlaws, that we wouldn't mind giving away! :wink


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It's true Jeanie! :wink:


----------



## Vixen (Feb 3, 2004)

Jeanie: I just figured out that I am really allergic to Jack (ran out of antihistamines and feel much better when not in my flat), but nothing is going to stop me keeping my baby!
You can chose your cats, not your family


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I cry every time I go to the shelter. I shouldn't go, but I'm drawn there. And I shouldn't read the little blurbs on the cages that say why the cats were surrendered, but I *have* to. "Kids lost interest" and "Owners moving" and "Abandoned -- found by neighbors) are probably the ones that **** me off the most. There's no sense in any of those reasons, in my opinion. Like I always say, a cat isn't a library book. 

PLEASE SPAY AND NEUTER YOUR CATS! As you well know now, all it takes is one little excursion outside. And if that's not a good enough reason, my cousin's cat got pregnant because a stray Tom got IN through her screen door!! It's healthier (you must already know about the risk of cancer in unaltered animals), it's safer, and it's the right thing to do.


----------

